

The iphone and the TPM - billswift
http://www.wendymcelroy.com/news.php?extend.2429

======
duskwuff
> Worse, imagine if Microsoft made a deal with, say, Dell, to ship computers
> with Windows installed (as they do now), and also to use the TPM to make it
> impossible to remove Windows and install something else.

Then they would be instantly hit with a gigantic antitrust lawsuit. End of
non-story.

~~~
billswift
I vaguely remember from discussions a while back on Bruce Schneier's blog and
on Freedom to Tinker, that that would be one effect of TPM hardware. I posted
this link because it is the first thing I've seen recently warning that MS was
resurrecting TPM, not because I thought it was technically important. They
might be hit with a suit, but per the earlier discussions, it was primarily
the content providers (esp MPAA) pushing for something like this, and it wold
be an intersting suit considering what effect DMCA and other recent copyright
legislation would have on the case.

------
briansmith
Windows actually _does_ use the TPM to improve security. Bitlocker in TPM mode
can prevent tampering with the operating system even with full direct access
to the hardware, and Vista+Bitlocker+TPM is the only system I know of that
provides that level of protection for consumer-level hardware.

------
wmf
This post is almost entirely strawman arguments. I'm opposed to DRM and lock-
in, but such dishonest demagoguery isn't the solution.

